# inverter and two leisure batteries



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

i, have two leisure batteries one under each front seat, these are connected pos to pos and neg to neg each with its own 40 amp fuse.
i now want to connect my 1,000 watt inverter,

do i connect the inverter leads to pos and neg on one battery,
or pos on one and neg on the other,it would keep the leads shorter if i could connect to just one battery.
do ineed to connect the inverter leads to the battery with a in line fuse as there is already a 40 amp fuse connecting the two batteries to gether.
thanks hymerbug.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Connect the inverter to +ve on one battery and -ve on the other; this equalises the current demand on (hopefully identical) batteries.

Mount the inverter close to the batteries with thick cables to minimise the voltage drop. Depending on the proximity of the inverter to the batteries and the inverter's internal fusing arrangements you may not need extra fuses. But, for example, if it is a bulkhead away then, yes, you need fuses in the inverter leads at the battery terminals.

Dave


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks,dave.
being looking for some fuse holder that will take heavy duty cable and available with some suitable selection of fuses ie (40- 100 amp)any ideas where i may find something suitable checked e-bay but no joy.
thanks colin.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Colin,

Don't forget you can double-up on the wiring in order to get the total wire cross-sectional area but keep the cable flexibility, and this allows you to have two fuses in parallel at half the total load.

I'm at work at the mo, but auto-electrical suppliers can do the necessary, especially if you do the doubling-up trick.

Dave


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hymerbug. 
Please remember also it is important that the wire between the 2 batteries is of the same gauge as the wires to the inverter, other wise you may cook the leads between the 2 batteries 
Kind regards


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Richard, the wiring between the two batteries looks half the thickness of the wire that came with the 1,ooo watt inverter. the twin battery set up was done when new by madisons(hymer uk.? ) and looks the same as the orignal wire that went to first battery.must say looks abit thin.the batteries are2 x 88 ah if this makes adifference.
iam wanting to do aquick easy job so i have use of tv etc for the yorkshow and do abetter upgrade when i return nd have more time .
thanks colin.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Colin 
If you are only using the inverter for the tv lantern your present wiring should withstand the drain. But to get the full potential of the unit it would be better to rewire after the show. Remember the full wattage can be momentarily any thing up to 2KW so your wiring should be capable of handing 166 odd Amps, that is why in your PM I put using the Arc welding cable is a good idea, slightly more expensive, but makes a better job. If you are not up to making up the wires yourself, for a fee the Motor truck trade shops will supply and fit the terminals 
Kind regards


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cheap and chearfull, remove crock clips from a set of cheapy jump leads. Halfrauds sell fuse holders that will take 40-50-60-80-100 amp fuses.and take the thick cable you will find them in the sound Dept. normally used for the 10 zillion watt amps that the young uns have these days
Geo


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Geo said:


> Cheap and chearfull, remove crock clips from a set of cheapy jump leads. Halfrauds sell fuse holders that will take 40-50-60-80-100 amp fuses.and take the thick cable you will find them in the sound Dept. normally used for the 10 zillion watt amps that the young uns have these days
> Geo


On that note Geo, our local Halfords also sells power cable on the reel for powering the mobile disco machines strapped into neon and spoiler covered cars. Cable is heavier duty for not much more £££ than a cheap ten quid set of jump leads, cos you can buy it by the metre.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

thicker is best some jump lead sets may look thick but are low grade alloy cable best to use good quality copper


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for all your helpful replys,much food for thought,not quite as easy as i first thought.
colin


----------

